# Bio-wheels during water change?



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

What is the best thing to do with the bio-wheels during water changes? Is there a concern of the bacteria dying if you leave the filter off for a while? How long could you leave it turned off without the bacteria dying? I've read some people might float the wheels in the tank while cleaning? Good idea or bad?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You can float them, not a bad idea at all. Personally I've never bothered with it and just left them in the filter. I feel as that it would take awhile for one to dry out enough to kill off a significant amount of bacteria.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It should be no problem leaving them in place. Unless it takes you hours to clean the tank it should not be a issue.


----------



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for the response goodie and doc. I didn't think it would be an issue but I couldn't find any info elsewhere and I read somewhere that if the bacteria would die it could be toxic to the fish. I recently lost a swordtail after a water change (that's another post), so I wanted to eliminate the possibility.
Thanks again,
Wb


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just don't let the bio-wheel dry out. Water will naturally drain to the low side of the wheel while it's stopped. If you feel the need, dip it in the aquarium occasionally. 

We can discuss your swordtail death, if you would like. If it happened at the time of a water change, I doubt that it was because of the bacteria.


----------

